# Solved: Windows 98 reboot from command line help



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi team !

I need to reboot a win98 machine from either a batch file, shortcut or command line external command. I have already tried this commands:

This command just shuts down the system and I need to press the ON/OFF button to start it again, but I need to reboot.
C:\Windows\RUNDLL.EXE user.exe,exitwindowsexec

This command sometimes reboots the system, but most of the time hangs windows.
C:\Windows\RUNDLL32.EXE user,exitwindows

This command does not works, gives an error stating that the SHExitWindowsEx is not available.
rundll32.exe shell32.dll,SHExitWindowsEx n

Is there any other way to reboot a win 98 machine?

IMPORTANT: One of the reasons to do this is to have the machine reboot after a fixed amount of time, currently we need to set it up for about 10 hrs or so.

Thank you !


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Either one of these options should work on 98. Not sure why it is not working for you.

runonce.exe -q
rundll32.exe shell32.dll,SHExitWindowsEx 6


----------



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Squashman !

I have tried the runonce.exe -q, it does restarts Win 98, however the only option is to restart it after 15 secs. Is there a way to increase this time and hide the small window that appears?

I have tried again the rundll32.exe command, but keeps getting me an error about the SHExitWindowsEx not available.

Thank you !


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

shutdown /r doesn't work? (I guess XP was first with that.)

C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL.EXE user.exe,exitwindowsexec seems to be it. Are your environment variables OK?


----------



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi elvandil,

No, Shutdown.exe is not present on Win98, and copying from an XP/2000 machine does not works.

Which environment variables should I check?

Thanks !


----------

